# My tinder pics are they good?



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

That are my best pics I think, how much psl on them? Can I get good girls ?
Should I remove some ? Or keep it ?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 25, 2018)

Pretty good imo. I would remove last since it does not look good as your other pics tbh.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks bro I will try can I fuck some nice chicks with those pics ?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Thanks bro I will try can I fuck some nice chicks with those pics ?


Idk bro


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

Gadem i just checked and the last pics is my first pic on tinder I fucked up my game, is the 4th really bad ?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 25, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Pretty good imo. I would remove last since it does not look good as your other pics tbh.


this


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice player pic tbh


----------



## Final82 (Dec 25, 2018)

Take the last one out .


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

But to be honest irl I don’t look as good as the pics, Do you think that when the girls gonna see me in real the will be like disappointed ?
Ok i will remove the last one, but I found that on this pics ma eyes, my jaw and zygo look great but i will follow ur advices


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> But to be honest irl I don’t look as good as the pics, Do you think that when the girls gonna see me in real the will be like disappointed ?
> Ok i will remove the last one, but I found that on this pics ma eyes, my jaw and zygo look great but i will follow ur advices




You dont look bad in real life, and everybody frauds hard on tinder. So they may think for a second that you dont look just the same irl, but i dont think they'll be dissapointed


----------



## androidcel (Dec 25, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> You dont look bad in real life, and everybody frauds hard on tinder. So they may think for a second that you dont look just the same irl, but i dont think they'll be dissapointed


This tbh, op looks good in motion


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

Okok thanks all, so I replace the last pic with this 

That’s better ? And once again thanks to everyone


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 25, 2018)

The first pic can be better. Shirtless selfie in what appears to be your bathroom is a bit underwhelming compared to your other pics which are really good. Ideally I’d chose a pic taken outside with a good background or if it is indoors then too it should be a cool background. I’d also avoid a shirtless pic unless I’m trying to show my physique.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Okok thanks all, so I replace the last pic with this
> 
> That’s better ? And once again thanks to everyone



Nah, don't replace last pic just use 3 first pics.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> The first pic can be better. Shirtless selfie in what appears to be your bathroom is a bit underwhelming compared to your other pics which are really good. Ideally I’d chose a pic taken outside with a good background or if it is indoors then too it should be a cool background. I’d also avoid a shirtless pic unless I’m trying to show my physique.




Okok thanks bro I will take an outdoor pic


androidcel said:


> Nah, don't replace last pic just use 3 first pics.




Okok just keeping the 3 pic


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 25, 2018)

tbh I would keep the last picturesure other ones look more aesthetic but you still look good in it as girls will be more likely to rate you if you include a picture where you argue can see you/your features

girls are as as much as wary of guys with aesthetic pics only as guys believe me
and ofc you’re getting 2000% more called out for putting asthetic shots 

in your case i think the last one will increase your chances


----------



## spark (Dec 25, 2018)

Your best two photos but imo keep all photos, frauding is lame


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes but im almost naked in a bathroom bro...
Everyone I found on my phone a video that some class mate filmed, and it's me speaking about a school project. Is it okay if post it and you can tell me if I look decent in motion compare to my pics? I know I did it recently but the video wasn't very good. On that video we can see like me speaking laughing and all the sit


----------



## SHARK (Dec 25, 2018)

That hat pick makes you look super chaddy with that jaw.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

Here is it, don’t wanna create another thread and borrow you guys


SHARK said:


> That hat pick makes you look super chaddy with that jaw.




Thanks bro but irl my jaw isn’t as proéminent


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice pics except the last one


Arceus300 said:


> But to be honest irl I don’t look as good as the pics, Do you think that when the girls gonna see me in real the will be like disappointed ?


Yes, definitely.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Nice pics except the last one
> 
> Yes, definitely.



Can u see the vid and tell me but this video was filmed 1 year ago my face changes(more angular etc)


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Can u see the vid and tell me but this video was filmed 1 year ago my face changes(more angular etc)


You look pretty fashionmaxed in the video, which makes you seem confident.Your hand gestures and tonality portrays confidence too in my opinion. You're generally rather good looking.
Do you think you mog your classmates?
We had French exchange students over here a few years ago and they weren't that good looking. French people aren't that tall either, so you should be fine.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

I actually live in Switzerland bro so it's a bit different and im not at all French ethnic im 100% Bulgarian, but I was lucky on my genetics. Like I get the masculine features of the Eastern European(brow, brow ridge, jaw, chin) but I got some good feminine features like small nose and eyes from idk where ahahah. So yeah, I don't know if I mogged my classmates to be honest, with height yess and face idk, it's difficult to judge yourself and comparing to others bro, ahaha if you want I cant post a pic of my class mates


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I actually live in Switzerland bro so it's a bit different and im not at all French ethnic im 100% Bulgarian, but I was lucky on my genetics. Like I get the masculine features of the Eastern European(brow, brow ridge, jaw, chin) but I got some good feminine features like small nose and eyes from idk where ahahah. So yeah, I don't know if I mogged my classmates to be honest, with height yess and face idk, it's difficult to judge yourself and comparing to others bro, ahaha if you want I cant post a pic of my class mates


Yes post pics of them
By the way how tall are you? 
You look like you're 6'1


----------



## ovrck (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I actually live in Switzerland bro so it's a bit different and im not at all French ethnic im 100% Bulgarian, but I was lucky on my genetics. Like I get the masculine features of the Eastern European(brow, brow ridge, jaw, chin) but I got some good feminine features like small nose and eyes from idk where ahahah. So yeah, I don't know if I mogged my classmates to be honest, with height yess and face idk, it's difficult to judge yourself and comparing to others bro, ahaha if you want I cant post a pic of my class mates


what is your height my fellow balkancel brother


Curious0 said:


> Yes post pics of them
> By the way how tall are you?
> You look like you're 6'1


ahahah both of us literally asked his height at same time


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

Im 184.5 cm and I think I will grow up 2-3cm until my 20s(my med actually think that). Okok bro I will post a pic of my classmates


----------



## ovrck (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Im 184.5 cm and I think I will grow up 2-3cm until my 20s(my med actually think that). Okok bro I will post a pic of my classmates


you have above average face

but seriously i get autism vibes from your motions


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 25, 2018)

ovrck said:


> you have above average face
> 
> but seriously i get autism vibes from your motions


He has killer eyes. It's not necessarily bad though. Maybe it even makes girls wet, who knows. He reminds me of Elliot Rodger.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

ovrck said:


> you have above average face
> 
> but seriously i get autism vibes from your motions




Why do yo you mean like autistic vibe ? Like my way of speaking or ?



That’s one of m best mates and the guy stand next to me it’s me. And honestly he’s good looking but I slay more than him, don’t know why personnaly I found that’s he’s way better oooking
The rest of my class


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 25, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Why do yo you mean like autistic vibe ? Like my way of speaking or ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mog this dude so hard in the second pic
You have some serial killer vibe to you. It's more because of your looks than your way of speaking and gestures actually. 
It's not bad for slaying girls though I GUESS.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 25, 2018)

Try deleting that front selfie girls dont like guys with birdfaces. Also cut down because that bf isnt doing you any favours.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 25, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> You mog this dude so hard in the second pic
> You have some serial killer vibe to you. It's more because of your looks than your way of speaking and gestures actually.
> It's not bad for slaying girls though I GUESS.




Idk bro in the pics yes but sincerely I found that's my mate is very handsome but he's a bit mallet maybe idk


Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Try deleting that front selfie girls dont like guys with birdfaces. Also cut down because that bf isnt doing you any favours.


birdface?


ovrck said:


> you have above average face
> 
> but seriously i get autism vibes from your motions


maybe bro I have a video and you can clearly see my eyes, I can post it if u want like you can if I have autistic vibe


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 30, 2018)

yes u can fuck chicks bagette boy, you are good looking go slay, i dont know what u ned to lookmax on? maybe gymcel to get muscle but other than that you have looksmaxxed to your potential ALSO SHAVE, you look better clean shaven


----------



## theropeking (Dec 30, 2018)

>Can i get good girls

OP don't you have a GF?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> >Can i get good girls
> 
> OP don't you have a GF?


lol


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

theropeking said:


> >Can i get good girls
> 
> OP don't you have a GF?



Yess but I wanna pop some pills live like a rockstar


SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> yes u can fuck chicks bagette boy, you are good looking go slay, i dont know what u ned to lookmax on? maybe gymcel to get muscle but other than that you have looksmaxxed to your potential ALSO SHAVE, you look better clean shaven




Thanks bro


----------

